# Wowzers Germany!!!!!



## Stroodlepuff (8/7/14)

That was amazeballs so proud  now Netherlands to beat Argentina

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza (9/7/14)

Germany didn't play any different or better than they normally do - Brazil were just not in the game. Very poor defense.

Holland Germany final is defintely on the cards here.


----------



## TylerD (9/7/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Germany didn't play any different or better than they normally do - Brazil were just not in the game. Very poor defense.
> 
> Holland Germany final is defintely on the cards here.


I hope so!


----------



## Riaz (9/7/14)

they say Brazil has a new sponsor- 7up

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## crack2483 (9/7/14)

Riaz said:


> they say Brazil has a new sponsor- 7up



lol even though they were 7 down? Should be the German sponsor. 


And yes, it's obviously a joke, I know. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Matt (9/7/14)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tom (9/7/14)

Ole ole ole  you cannot imagine how it is in Germany right now. A whole country is celebrating. Even in the smallish town where I live.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (9/7/14)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...sts-verge-crashing-tournament-agony-fans.html


----------

